

Free book on Statistics for Programmers - seshagiric
http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats/thinkstats.pdf

======
greenyoda
The posted URL links directly to a PDF file. Here's a link to the book's home
page, where you can read its description, browse it in HTML or download the
PDF, code samples and data files:

Think Stats -- Probability and Statistics for Programmers

<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats>

(The book is published under Creative Commons, so this is a legal download.)

------
kqr2
The author, Allen B. Downey, also has another free book called _Think
Complexity_.

    
    
      This book is about complexity science, data structures and 
      algorithms, intermediate programming in Python, and the 
      philosophy of science:
    

<http://www.greenteapress.com/compmod/>

~~~
mapleoin
Hah, I just bought this book from O'Reilly last week. I had no idea it was
available online. Though, the ereader formats might be worth it.

------
ssharp
When glancing through the book, I noticed the brief section on the Monty Hall
problem. When I first heard about the problem, my immediate reaction was to
simulate it, which is exactly what this book suggests doing. For those
inclined to approach problems this way, I think this book could be very
helpful in teaching baseline statistics.

One of the things that bugged me about my college stats class was that it was
taught at such a low-level. The material never advanced to a point to where I
felt I was learning things that could be resourceful down the line. Instead of
immediately jumping into Excel or SPSS datasets and doing meaningful things
with them, we were busy doing stats exercises by-hand, which seems like such a
waste of time. Sure, you have to know what the various elements mean, but do
you really need to know the nuts and bolts of it, when in actually, you're
going to be using a computer to do it anyway?

------
obtu
I really liked O'Reilly's _Statistics in a Nutshell_ ; it's readable, it's
well structured if you need to look up something, but it isn't just a toolbox,
it also spends the time to lay down the concepts and put things in
perspective.

~~~
brianobush
I would wait for the second edition, the first edition has too many errors and
typos. The errata is very long.

------
lylejohnson
Is the content in this version any different from the ebook by the same author
and published by O'Reilly? (Because I bought the latter awhile back...)

